# Mozart, Vladimir Ashkenazy – Piano Concertos 1–6 · Concerto For Three Pianos



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Over the years, we’ve explored the Mozart piano concertos in several of our blog posts here and on our Blogspot page. In the process, we’ve featured several pianists’ recordings, and have often made use of two “cycles” – the Geza Anda cycle from the 1960’s, and the Vladimir Ashkenazy cycle from the 1980’s.

For October, on our podcasts, we are recycling many of these montages, and as part of that project, we are posting this _Cover2Cover_ two CD partial excerpt from the Ashkenazy cycle, featuring the earliest six concerti, and the triple concerto.

Concertos Nos. 1–4 (K. 37, 39, 40 and 41) are orchestral and keyboard arrangements of sonata movements by other composers. The next three concertos (K. 107/1, 2 and 3), featured on our podcasting channel on October 4, are arrangements of piano sonatas by J.C. Bach (Op 5. Nos. 2, 3, and 4, all composed by 1766).

Concerto No. 5, K. 175 from 1773 was his first real effort in the genre, and one that proved popular at the time. Concerto No. 6, K. 238 from 1776 is the first Mozart concerto proper to introduce new thematic material in the piano's first solo section. Concerto No. 7, K. 242 for three pianos is quite well known.

London/Decca reissued the complete set by Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia in box sets several times, but today’s set was issued as a stand-alone collection. The multi-keyboard concertos (7 and 10) make use of Ashkenazy’s collaboration on another cycle issued by London/Decca by Daniel Barenboim. The YouTube link features the complete cycle, not just the first seven.

Happy Listening!










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)*

All works feature Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

Piano Concerto No.1 in F, K.37

Piano Concerto No.2 in Bb, K.39

Piano Concerto No.3 in D, K.40

Piano Concerto No.4 in G, K.41

Piano Concerto No.5 in D, K.175

Piano Concerto No.6 in Bb, K.238

Philharmonia Otchestra

(Ashkenazy conducting from the keyboard)

Piano Concerto No.7 in F, for 3 pianos, K.242 ('Lodron')

Fou Ts'Ong, piano

English Chamber Orchestra

Daniel Barenboim, conducting from the keyboard

Cadenzas by Vladimir Ashkenazy except– K40 I, K175 I-II, K238 & K242: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart; K175 III: Paul Badura-Skoda

Recording locations: Kingsway Hall, London, April 1972 (K242), Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, May 1986 (K175), October 1986 (K238), St Barnabas' Church, London, May 1987 (K37, K39-41)

London Records – 421 577-2

Format: 2 x CD, Compilation, Stereo

Released: 1988

Discogs - Mozart, ECO, Barenboim, Fou Ts'Ong, Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy - Piano Concertos 1–6 · Concerto For Three Pianos

_YouTube_ - https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL92mHU5BB1vs9r0ztMXTll6fbJIraLYMa

Internet Archive - Mozart, ECO, Barenboim, Fou Ts'Ong, Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy – Piano Concertos 1–6 · Concerto For Three Pianos : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

